# Good morning to all



## m.o.t (Jul 11, 2007)

Good morning.

Can anyone please tel me more about the bullyson, bolio and jocko bloodlines


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the site. Sorry I can't help you I really don't get into the bloodline part of having a pitbull. I'm sure that someone will beable to help you.


----------

